# Manejo del puerto serie bajo Windows 2000



## pmm20 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hola a todos...

Estoy tratando de manejar el puerto serie de mi PC usando el Hyperterminal de Windows 2000. Pero cuando seteo el COM1 y le doy aceptar se me reinicai la máquina. 

¿Como puedo hacer para que el Windows me reconozca el puerto?

Gracias...


----------



## Apollo (Mar 25, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Interfases y programación.

Saludos


----------

